# Donkeys/Mini Donkeys and dogs



## samssimonsays (Nov 15, 2016)

I have been thinking heavily on the subject of having a guardian animal with my goats and have come to the conclusion that I am not sure if I will ever be ready for another pyr after having lost two so early in life and am leaning towards another animal such as a mini donkey or donkey, maybe even a Llama. We don't have a "ton" of predator issues in my area but they are there. 

My biggest question is this, I know those animals are good due to their natural hatred of canines but would they learn to be ok with OUR dogs eventually? Is that something we would have to buy young and raise with our dogs? What are the chances we could have a harmonious living situation between our dogs and goats with a donkey or llama in the mix? We do not have a lot of area and it is probably years out until we even have anything to call a pasture but I am thinking ahead to when and if we do expand the goats a little more.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 15, 2016)

Not sure but will watch to see what others come in with!!

DD thought it would be neat to add a mini donkey but from the reading we did, we weren't sure that the mini donkey would be able to protect the goats also since our pasture is closer to our neighbors we decided not to in case the donkey was loud!


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 15, 2016)

I came across a Mini Mule today and it really sparked my interest! I wouldn't be against a full sized but The mini would work better for our smaller property IF that was the route we went. They can come in different sizes from super small to a bit bigger. And since they are so small it could be difficult for them to protect but we also have amazing dogs that alert us if anything is wrong at night and we can go and check things out from there. They are house dogs though, so not with them while we are gone.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 32" mini mule; she was given to me more as a pet than anything else. My goats were terrified of her from the get-go, and rightly so; she chased them all over the place. The first day, I fished one goat out of the duck pond twice. After a while, she eased up somewhat, but the goats still understand the Rule of Mule. 9 years later, all it takes is a glare from her to move our now very elderly goats out of her space. I don't know if she has ever connected with any of my chickens, though I have seen her try to stomp on the ducks (I even suspect she has injured some of them). She attacked a raccoon last year, and if she didn't kill it, it wasn't for lack of trying. I would say she's more than a match for anything up to the size of a fox, but I fear for her safety with anything larger than that, especially if there were more than one.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 15, 2016)

We had 5 mini donkeys. ALL were very food aggressive and I never felt comfortable with them with the ewes and lambs. They were in with the rams at times. One was a young Jenny, thought she would do ok but she was as bad as the others. One jack I traded to a gal. I was up front with her on their issues, well she lost a ewe after he bite her on the neck and threw her away from the feed. My farrier suggested a Llama.... but without sheep. I don't feel we need a guardian.n


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 15, 2016)

Do alpacas work similar to Llamas? Or just llamas? Those two were the other options I had.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)

Alpacas aren't really protectors like llamas. I wouldn't go with a donkey myself,  because I've heard too many stories of them going after dogs.  And after reading the posts on here I'm even more sure of that! I've also read that Alpacas really like the company of other Alpacas,  whereas llamas are kind of solitary protector types.  I have no personal experience in the matter though. Just what I've read about it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 15, 2016)

Everything that I've heard & read has said that Alpaca's need to be guarded, they are not guardians. 

Everyone that I know have had some sort of issue with their llama/donkey. Seems that llamas are great until they aren't. I know people who have had llamas for years and it has been great, then out of the blue it chases a goat and the goat aborts, or decides to stomp a kid that it has been fine with 

I don't think that I would risk one of my dogs around a donkey. Some might be okay, but it seems they are too unstable. 

On the other hand, I know NOTHING about llamas or donkeys, so I could be off on that. Just sharing what I have heard. I completely understand not wanting to get another pyr right now 

Before you get a llama or donkey, I would make sure you have someone that can shear or do hooves first! Around here it can be hard to find a shearer that will come out for a few animals. I would also get one from someone who has been raising them a long time & that they will mentor you. 

I think @purplequeenvt had llamas before she went to dogs. I don't know whether or not she had issues with her llamas. She might be able to give some tips. 

I think @frustratedearthmother also had a donkey at one point.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you so much. This is why I posted here... real life experiences to judge off of. 

I was told of a 6 year old pyr girl who is not good with poultry but great with sheep, goats and calves but the family is moving to the city and want her to have a loving farm life. She would work for us but I can't. Another dog of any breed is not in our near or extended future right now. There were also adorable pyr pups I was sent but there again, my heart just can't. If we are to get an area set up tho for them to graze while we are not home, it is only a matter of time until we have an issue. But I would rather have nothing than risk my goats and dogs. We have had enough loss with dogs with two pyrs in two years under the age of two.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 16, 2016)

Alpacas as guards, no. They are too fragile themselves to be effective guards. 

I loved my llamas. I switched to dogs because my llamas were all getting older (and I lost my 4 favorites within a few months of each other - age for 2, allergic reaction to a medication for 1, and freak accident for the other) and they weren't enough to deal with our predator problems. 

I personally am not a fan of donkeys. Some people love them though. I know someone who has 4 mini donkeys to guard his flock and he is happy with them. donkeys aren't always great with lambs.


----------

